# Southeast Fall '05 Rally



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Wanted to post for interest in a SE Fall Rally.

There was some interest in Cloudland Canyon, GA Mtns, etc. in October.









What would be a good weekend ... and where? sunny

or we could look into these place's

http://www.creekwoodresort.info/
C-
http://www.gastateparks.org/info/fortmt/


----------



## WeR5Wheeling (Sep 21, 2004)

Another place to consider is Bald Mountain Park near Hiawassee, GA. We stayed there last year and I met someone that had just bought a Outback Trailer in Tulsa, OK and drove to N. GA for it's first use at a family reunion.

www.baldmountainpark.com


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> Wanted to post for interest in a SE Fall Rally.
> 
> There was some interest in Cloudland Canyon, GA Mtns, etc. in October.
> 
> ...


We might be up for it, depending on the time/place. All three places look great, but, the first one only has less than 20 spots? Any chance to get something further south.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We are open to suggestions about a location. Cloudland sounds good because it is right at the junction of Tennessee, Alabama and Georgia. If this is not good it can be somewhere else.

I personally don't mind travelling a little. The last rally was relatively close to my house.

I have been to Cloudland and think it is a great fall location. It used to be a terrific Summer destination but there isn't any place to swim in the park anymore. There used to be a really great pool but they developed a crack in it. With typical government efficiency they chose to bulldoze dirt into the pool rather than try to fix it. Of course that means they abandoned $300,000 worth of bathing facilities but hey, at least it isn't coming out of this years budget. I digress...

Right now I think everyone is thinking about two trips. One for the Summer and one for the Fall. We need to schedule the Fall as soon as possible because Fall dates are much harder to come up with.

Reverie


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

That area of Georgia would be beautiful in the fall but are there any other choices a little farther south? We'd love to come if possible but even the rally last weekend was too far for us to travel for just a weekend. Maybe we could also get some Outbackers from Florida to attend if it was farther south. 
Julie


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

We came across a neat park just north of Marianna FL. Florida caverns st park. We drove thru the park on our way back from Mobile Alabama. When we got home we made reservations for sept 2 thru 5. Park has swimming area, the cavern to explore, along with elec/water. Just a thought
Lawton


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

There's not any votes on the poll for the FALL rally. We've really got to make reservations well ahead of time for the Fall 'cause they book up Fast!

Anybody out there interested?

C-


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

I have been to Fla. Caverns as well as Swannee River SP in Noth Fl. Both are very Nice with the Caverns being my choice. Very! nice little river to canoe up and very few know of a spring a few miles up river that turns cyrstal clear and you can view the bass as well as the alligators. The best park I have been to here in the home state is Ft. Desoto St. Pete. AWESOME!!!!!! beach, Canoeing,bikeing,fishing, sightseeing near Bush Gardens on and on need I say more or would anyone like a web site?

Florida Boy

MVP


----------



## WeR5Wheeling (Sep 21, 2004)

If anyone is up in NGA over Memorial Day, we will be at Bald Mt. Park, Hiawassee, GA. 5/26-30/05. I'll be the guy walking the two Shih Tzu's


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We'll definitely agree with you on the Ft DeSoto. We just came back from Spring break week for the first time ... and it really is an awesome park (we'll be going again - next Spring maybe!). It would be a little far for us GA (+AL/NC) folks for a weekend but if there are some Outbackers interested in a FL rally, I would highly advise getting a few families together. We had a good time on our first gathering in GA at Lake Oconee. Maybe we could simultaneously have an Outback weekend.









C-


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have another thought...

How about Reed Bingham State Park in Adel, GA. It is a little known park with some nice facilities, especially a big swimming lake certified (mostly) Alligator-free.







They have 46 camp sites with Cable. I have never camped there but I used to visit there in the day-use areas. It's near Wild Adventures which is a great place for kids. I don't know if we want it for a Fall trip or not but it could definately fit in as a centralized point for the Southeast.

Reverie


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Don't forget to bring your Outbackers.com gear with you
















Buy any two for $28 + S/H









Outbacker's Gear

Ron


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

South GA/North FL is OK with us. Need to keep it to an easy drive for most folks. 
Need WATER! Pool. lake or beach required for summer in the South! sunny

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## paynero (May 16, 2005)

Take a look at this. We are going June 23 and 24. If interested, I'll give some feedback on my return

www.outpostresort.com


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I spoke with some of the staff in Cloudland this weekend. Most of Sept. is still open and there are still openings in Aug. and Oct. He said that they do expect these will begin to fill up SOON! We drove through the campgrounds, I can't say much for the East Rim CG, but the West Rim CG looked REALLY Great! Very level sites... I don't know if I have enough stuff to be able to level on some of the East CG sites.

Hope everyone had a Great Weekend. We did! Couldn't camp in the park due to red-tape shuffle, but found the greatest little CG about 25 miles away in Ider Al.

Dreamtimers


----------



## WeR5Wheeling (Sep 21, 2004)

Most of the campgrounds in North GA will be getting booked for the fall in the next few weeks. I stayed at Bald Mt. Park near Hiawassee for Memorial Weekend. This park has really improved a lot since I was there a few years ago. When I arrived 5/26/05 they were just resurfacing the putt-putt golf course and it looked like they had done some work already on the pool area. They also have a baseball field that seemed to stay busy with a lot of children. Also, all the regular roads had been aspalted. One new pull thru area had a gravel road still on one side of the pull thru. Probably Sept. and Oct. will be very busy in this area, because of the Mt. Festival in Hiawassee and the Sogrum Festival in Blairsville. Saw one other Outback in the park and I told them about Outbackers.com. On the way home on 985 from Clayton to Gainesville are I saw about 6 other Outbacks being towed.


----------

